# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Набор женский в чемоданчике

## poncito

1. маникюрный набор - требует заточки
2.Щетка круглая с ручкой
3.Щетка прямоугольная
4.Зеркало
на обратной стороне щеток и зеркала шелковая вышивка
На зеркале есть какие-то пятнышки, хотя они и не мешают, но..
 За все хочу 450грн, но могу продать  все по отдельности

----------


## bernik

бу?

----------


## poncito

маникюрный-б/у, щетки новые

----------


## poncito

ап

----------

